# Nintendo World Championships 2015



## Justin (Jun 7, 2015)

Watch the Nintendo's pre-E3 World Championships 2015 live tournament event at 3:00PM on June 14th!




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Join a worldwide audience by watching the Nintendo World Championships 2015 on Sunday, June 14. The tournament will stream live from Los Angeles, starting at 3 p.m. PT, with pre-show broadcasts kicking off the day’s activities. While the full lineup of games won’t be unveiled until the big event, hopeful contestants can prepare to compete in the original The Legend of Zelda™ game, as well as a mix of other modern and classic Nintendo games.



Watch here: http://e3.nintendo.com/


----------



## Ramza (Jun 8, 2015)

How exactly do you compete in The Legend of Zelda? I know they're trying to milk one of their more well known and classic franchises, but at least do something with a scoring system if you're doing a competition.

At the same time, I'm just over NoA's constant barrage of NES-era favoritism.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2015)

More details on the tournament in this video:






Splatoon will be there!


----------



## August (Jun 12, 2015)

Really cool to see that Splatoon will be making an appearance at NWC! Honestly, in comparison to other video game companies I feel like Nintendo has stepped up much more. I can't wait for E3! It's going to be exciting!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm literally so excited that they invited 6 speedrunners. That's so awesome! I can't wait to watch to see what happens!


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 13, 2015)

OMG this seems so cool <33


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 13, 2015)

*Nintendo hosts a *world* championship*


*Only includes America*


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> *Nintendo hosts a *world* championship*
> 
> 
> *Only includes America*



I think this statement is only half true. It's true that all of the invited players are from *North* America. TheMexicanRunner is the only one who does not come from the U.S. He lives in Mexico rofl


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2015)

aetherene said:


> I think this statement is only half true. It's true that all of the invited players are from *North* America. TheMexicanRunner is the only one who does not come from the U.S. He lives in Mexico rofl



*TheMexicanRunner ends up beating everyone else in the tournament and wins*


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

*Nintendo World Championships*

Feel free to discuss the world championships as you watch along :]


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Im pretty excited.

- - - Post Merge - - -

GIRL GAMER!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

what are these names
cosmo
bsg4000

- - - Post Merge - - -

mad mage wtf


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

the packy kid has a weird shaped body and it makes him walk funny. He kinda waddled to the stage...

Imabadperson


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

JOVEN!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

- - - Post Merge - - -

still these names

- - - Post Merge - - -

let's see.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Im rooting for the girl that looks like shadylady or bananas! They gotta woop those men cause I feel as if they will get pd off


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

splatoon!!!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

ITS SPLATOOOON!!!!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

A KID!?

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHAT!?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

-Does not care about miniwheat-

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> A KID!?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> WHAT!?



Or is he a squid?! o3o


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

i swear these names...


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Dang, this sucks for Sinister1 and TMR. I don't think they've played Splatoon yet.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> -Does not care about miniwheat-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



:O

- - - Post Merge - - -



aetherene said:


> Dang, this sucks for Sinister1 and TMR. I don't think they've played Splatoon yet.



I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THEY ARE. ONLY KNOW ARIN AND JOVEN.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It looks like orange is winning

- - - Post Merge - - -

never mind


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I hate the little kid already xD

"the roller isn't good at covering ink hurr durr"


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Shut up miniwheat ok


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I hate the little kid already xD
> 
> "the roller isn't good at covering ink hurr durr"



lol


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I hate the little kid already xD
> 
> "the roller isn't good at covering ink hurr durr"



THIS SO MUCH


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Miniwheat is me. An Asian.

- - - Post Merge - - -

we a need a chat not this.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

"It could be 0. hurr durrp " 






Shaddap miniwheat.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Why only warehouse? Chargers are purrty useless there


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow like half of the people here can get higher scores in Splatoon.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Is the kid miniwheap?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

omg miniwheat shut up

- - - Post Merge - - -

ughhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

SHUT UP MINIWEED.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

"Oo you need to look out for those bombs" Miniwheat. Get out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

BLUE WON

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEVER MIND

- - - Post Merge - - -

CLAP CALP CLAP


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Dude, TMR is TheMexicanRunner. He's the one with the sombrero rofl.

And Sinister1 is the guy on the right in this pic: https://twitter.com/sinister1sda/status/554300468231684097


AND YES! I knew Essentia's team would win! Her and her kids play Splatoon rofl


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I promise you miniwheat is one of those lil ****s that dont care about the ink and only try to kill you


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

These are not true gamers. These hosts need to be replaced with us.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

True


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

arin!!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well half of them were invited instead of qualifying, so, yes, that's technically true but it gets people interested so whaddya' gonna do?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> True


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I promise you miniwheat is one of those lil ****s that dont care about the ink and only try to kill you



Im dying. Lmao Jachna, let the rage out xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

im gonna get a lot of btb for this lol


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> These are not true gamers. These hosts need to be replaced with us.



If we were the hosts minweed would be crying


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

mini wheat shut up


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm about to hire an assasin on this lil Miniwheat *****


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If we were the hosts minweed would be crying



LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I'm about to hire an assasin on this lil Miniwheat *****



OMG STOP


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

And why not ranked battles? WAY more competetive


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

"Better watch out for those rollers, you have to react fast" Fak off m8

- - - Post Merge - - -



00jachna said:


> I'm about to hire an assasin on this lil Miniwheat *****



Lmao you cant say that xD


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> "Better watch out for those rollers, you have to react fast" Fak off m8



xD 


I like how the hosts are like "ye, thats right, I guess" after he talks xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> "Better watch out for those rollers, you have to react fast" Fak off m8
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



CLAP CLAP CLPA


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

I know have a feeling they might play on unreleased stages and release them tonight. I mean they did say never before seen stuff so who knows?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

this ****ing kid is busting my nut


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

"BETTER WATCH OUT FOR THE SPLATS"

OMG I CANT SHADDAP


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Man, that was a close one by the blue team O_O


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

ALSO SOUNDS LIKE HES WATCHING OUT FOR CRONIC POOP


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Can we make like a fkn kickstarter for shuting this kid up?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

the twitch chat is hilarious omg


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

"YOU BETTER COVER THOSE EMPTY SPOTS"


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Wtf is teh guy in the bottom right doing omf


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

"You better cover the empty spots"

Oh, I thought we were suposed to make toast!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Can we make like a fkn kickstarter for shuting this kid up?



Your comments are killing me omg


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

A horse could provide more informative commentary


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/699/486/006/shut-up-miniwheat/#sign

- - - Post Merge - - -

here ya go


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

I hope miniwheat falls off his chair. preferably the stage


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

OHHHHH MY GOD YEAHHH


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

My face whenever Miniwheat opens his mouth


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

GUYS HURRY http://www.thepetitionsite.com/699/486/006/shut-up-miniwheat/#sign


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

"especially when you have lots of people gourding you"

The act of placing gourding in an undisclosed location in one's bed. Gourding has mixed significance depending on the type of gourd. Recent gourding sitings have occurred in the dormitories and fraternities of Northwestern University.


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to rewatch this and post "miniwheats best quoets"


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Whoever that was on the blue team who was just taking out the orange players, they are my freaking hero.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Jarrad said:


>



Nice picture


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I signed the petition xD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I signed the petition xD



really!?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

arins in the losers match lols


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

I signed the petition tooo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

ONE MORE.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Come on TMR! YOU HAVE TO ADVANCE TO THE NEXT ROUND!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

STOP TILTING THE CAMERA DOWN IDIOT> YOU AINT GONNA COVER ****E LIKE THAT


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 14, 2015)

90% of this thread is complaining about miniwheat.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

NEON GRENN

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> 90% of this thread is complaining about miniwheat.



yep lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

HE DID IT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

KID SQUID


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

father praises child 

child happy


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I can imagine Miniwheat being the biggest tryhard ever


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Are you a kid or are you a squid - Miniwheat 2015.



He is redeemed


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

lol

I lost it when he said that


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

NEON GRENNN


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

i dnt see the logic that follows when giving a child with a speech impediment a microphone @ a world championship tournament


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Did they ever cover behind the base?

- - - Post Merge - - -

even*


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

I swear that blue roller was trolling people... She was covering ink where her team already had ink and whenever she saw an empty space she swam away...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

YOU BETTHER SNIPE THAT BLUE GRENN CENTERS


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for Erin to draw a **** on the field


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

I thought justin was gna say "If I had a dollar for every time ur kid interrupted me I'd be a rich man"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

wow

- - - Post Merge - - -

those ink balloons are really good


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

xD


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Noooooo TMR is in the underground! ;____;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

rip ppl


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

"Great job to the players of splatoon today" 


Great job my ass. One of them was wandering around looking at the floor


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

loser team needs to git gud

- - - Post Merge - - -

"And the next game we'll be playing is......




Hide the sausage!"


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

nooo


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Dont thank miniwheat. Get rid of the child >_>


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

tloz yay


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

How does one compete in Zelda?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

YES.

- - - Post Merge - - -

MINI WHEAT IS GONE THANK GOD.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Gets rid of miniwheat, brings in annoying black guy in a crappy luigi hat. O boy.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

the kid is gone

head ache automatically disappears


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Miniwheat needs to git gud xD


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Also that blonde womans face is annoying asf


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

jovenshire is just copying the other players hahaha


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

YES TMR! This is so perfect for him! He did this game already for his NES completetion!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

no


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

BSG4000 aint gonna win anytime soon


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

O he won... wot


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! D:

I'm so sad now ;____;


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> O he won... wot



gg m8

- - - Post Merge - - -

stop singing


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

SSBM fox only no items FD anyone?


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

People lose. Black guy rubs it in by singing. I laugh.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

???

- - - Post Merge - - -

blast ball


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Rofl three speedrunners on one team and then two speedrunners on the other. Oh man.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

i thought it was metroid


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

WTF IS THIS


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

I was excited about the brand new game

Not so much anymore


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 14, 2015)

It's Blast Ball.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

why not metroid


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

So...the game is like...Mario Strikers but with mechas? :/


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

aetherene said:


> So...the game is like...Mario Strikers but with mechas? :/



no metroid


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Why isn't the ball Miniwheat? I'd buy the game if that was the case


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

IT EVEN LOOKS LIKE METROID PRIME


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

I should probably go to sleep as its midnight and the laptop is overheating like hell.... Thisis so funny tho


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

http://irc.lc/geekshed/belltree/


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

This is absolutely nothing like Mario Strikers, so, eh, looks interesting


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

rip miniweed 420-420


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

blast ball is so boring to watch


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

UGHHHHHH ESSENTIA AND SINISTER IN THE UNDERGROUND ;____;


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

This game sucks xD so basic and boring


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 14, 2015)

It would be interesting for the names to have indicators next to them of whether they were Bestbuy champs or not. I don't know most of these people.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Essentia to win.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Essentia to win.



is this the last round w/ the ball game? I quickly walked my dog and idk whats happened

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes! The kid's gone!


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 14, 2015)

This blaster ball is interesting to say the least. Not very fun to watch and doesn't look that exciting to play and this is coming from someone who really, and I mean really loves mecha. I love arena shooters and we don't see that many, I love powerups, but this game.. I don't like how you're encouraged to just stay locked onto the ball and not actually shoot the other players. Maybe that's due to the limitations of the 3ds and seems like this game would be better fit to pc. Also seems like whoever controls the powerups will be winning the match. Either way, super boring to watch, I don't think I'll be picking this one up.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just finished.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Next up is Super Metroid.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

OH SNAP.

I KNEW IT THE MOMENT I HEARD THE MUSIC


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

brb folks


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Come on Sinister! YOU'VE RAN THIS BEFORE. YOU CAN DO THIS!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

guys join this: http://irc.lc/geekshed/belltree/


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

tht was rly intense lol


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

YESSSSSSSS!!!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!!

GO SINISTER!

Good job to Essentia with making it that far!


----------



## 00jachna (Jun 14, 2015)

Is erin gone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Arin*


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

THIS WHILE CAUSE CHAOS


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

GO BANANAS! GO TRIHEX! GO COSMO!


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 14, 2015)

*Looking forward to the animal crossing track!*


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 14, 2015)

aetherene said:


> GO BANANAS! GO TRIHEX! GO COSMO!



I am rooting for these three too!


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a feeling that Trihex would do really well. And I don't think that Cosmo has actually played Mario Kart 8 before. I'm not surprised at his placing now. Bananas is doing really well too.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

Which ones actually qualified? Like I'm not saying I'm great or anything but from what I can tell most of the people on TBT could probably beat them in the regular bracket. (Seriously they aren't even drifting or breaking :L)


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Bananas, Trihex, Cosmo, Essentia, and TMR and Sinister are speedrunners who were invited. Two others were invited but I don't remember who they were.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 14, 2015)

sub par e3 thread jubby


----------



## Justin (Jun 14, 2015)

I am so disappointed in you cosmo


----------



## KittenLovesJamJam (Jun 14, 2015)

*Mad Mage was doing so well!*


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Sinister, Cosmo, and Bananas in underground ;_;

- - - Post Merge - - -

The moment I saw that Cosmo had 10k+ points, I knew he was gonna win.

BUT OH MAN. SMASH 4?! COSMO AND TRIHEX! GOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## abby534534 (Jun 14, 2015)

My heart exploded with happiness in the hbox vs. reggie match. Plus D1 was invited!!!! That makes up for miniwheat.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

John Numbers is hella good as Shulk


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 14, 2015)

It's so funny to watch this and think "Wow, I could totally dominate all these peoples" 

Trihex though, getting caught in that final smash was kinda funny.


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

I would have really loved a Trihex vs Cosmo final match 

But in any case, GO COSMO!!!!


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 14, 2015)

wow cosmo is a fking ******...

im getting angry watching him fail at mario


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

im back

- - - Post Merge - - -

from irc


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 14, 2015)

I feel like Cosmo is choking just a bit.

Edit: Cosmo just shut me up.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

WOAHHHHHH


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

Cosmo plz ;_;


----------



## Murray (Jun 14, 2015)

so the trophy is a gold mario amiibo?


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 14, 2015)

John Numbers has the cutest little grin on his face right now. Welp, that finals was kind of hype. It almost made up for the rest of the show.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

wow


----------



## aetherene (Jun 14, 2015)

I laughed at this tweet: Cosmo proving that he is a true speedrunner by choking at the end. Well, at least a speedrunner made it to the end. Good representation 

Well, that was real fun. I really enjoyed it (other than that kid's commentary for Splatoon). Especially that Super Metroid race and then Mario Kart.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, I was helping my sister pack after her graduation, and driving home during the whole thing. How long is the "load time" on the VoD (when does the actual event start)


----------



## Cress (Jun 15, 2015)

I watched a bit of it. Hungrybox vs Reggie was the best part obviously.
So happy JohnNumbers won! He's a great Wii Fit Trainer in Smash, so that made me root for him from the start.

Also take a sip for Jake's drinking game.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 15, 2015)

I jsut watched the end of it. John Numbers and that other guy are so awkward o 3 o

- - - Post Merge - - -

When Miamoto came out I couldnt stop smiling omg xD


----------



## Ramza (Jun 15, 2015)

John Numbers didn't have the best social skills... He did good though. I would've loved for Cosmo or Trihex to win though.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 15, 2015)

aetherene said:


> I think this statement is only half true. It's true that all of the invited players are from *North* America. TheMexicanRunner is the only one who does not come from the U.S. He lives in Mexico rofl



..since when did NA and Mexico account for *half* of the world?

lol?..

- - - Post Merge - - -

So glad Cosmo lost. It was absolute torture watching him fail at super mario

i dont even play mario that much yet I knew exactly what to do, and then here's cosmo spending the entire 5 minutes of a round trying to figure out the first obstacle...


----------



## aetherene (Jun 15, 2015)

The original NWC in 1990 wasn't even a world competition too. It only took place in 30 cities across the U.S. and Canada. Obviously, if the competition was not held in cities across the world and then brought the finalists together to a specific city so they all could compete, then it should not be called a "world" competition, but that's just how Nintendo titled it. Anyone was free to enter (same as this year's) wherever entry was eligible; that even meant that someone from another country could enter and possibly win a spot for the championship.

I was merely making the remark that you couldn't make a total generalization that everyone was from America, when you had to get more specific when there was one person who isn't based in the U.S. Excuse me.


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2015)

im glad john numbers won

and js it's world championships run by nintendo america


----------

